# nuts'n'bolts



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Would you have the following in stock?

2 x Bolts that hold rear bench in place (star shaped things)
2 x Plastic covers to cover said bolts
2 x Bolts that hold rear seat upright section in place (in the corners)
8 x Little black caps that go on top of the front seat bolts
4 x bolts that go in the centre holes and hold the black panel in place in the boot (think these are longer than the ones on the outside fixings.
4 x boot trim clips (the little screw things for holding the boot trims in place)

Thanks

Mike


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Going looking tomorrow Mookie , we can supply parts from outside the UK , all GTR parts not just R35 stuff.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

mookie, need to chat to you re the list above, when's best to ring you?

Also need to chat about TV's.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Giz a buzz tomorrow morning dude. Ill pm my no.


----------

